# 2008 Marz Launch Pics



## fakewade (Oct 9, 2004)

Some pics from the 2008 launch :thumbsup:

http://www.orme.tv/PORTFolio/marzocchi/index2.html


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

The new crowns look very fox-esque with a Marzocchi M twist..

Is that a Maxle on the 55?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, all of them has maxle-type except the 88 series


Anyone noticed the big red knob sticking out on the lower of the 888? that is asking for trouble...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

nice, is it true, is it in Italy??


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> nice, is it true, is it in Italy??


Durrrr.... say the name.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

skankinpickle said:


> Durrrr.... say the name.


ooo, when does it end?


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Anyone noticed the big red knob sticking out on the lower of the 888? that is asking for trouble...


meh. the 2006 and (I believe) 2007 models had a similar knob. lots of people did break them off, but I personally never had a problem with that. the little [email protected] does tend to fall off though.

Those new forks look hella tight. except for the graphics--definately not a fan of 'em.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

not a real big fan of them graphics myself


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mothahucker said:


> meh. the 2006 and (I believe) 2007 models had a similar knob. lots of people did break them off, but I personally never had a problem with that. the little [email protected] does tend to fall off though.
> 
> Those new forks look hella tight. except for the graphics--definately not a fan of 'em.


I know that, I have a Marzocchi 66, but that knob looks more exposed than 2006 and 2007 compression knob, I would have thought they saw the vulnerability and fixed it but I guess they are retarded


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

why not just make it removeable like rockshox did, carry a 3 mm wrench and you got it you know


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Why not make it like the knob on the other side? Flat and small, and then it can get some cover with the axle pinch bolt area


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

There is is still a faint trace of the "M-arch" in there...

And yeah, the graphics are polarizing.


----------



## Yakusa Aniki Rider (May 18, 2007)

You don't like the graphics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

graphics....ew. but i still can't wait to mount an '08 66sl and maybe even a Roco (air) WC on a Bullit frame. i like the fact that they made the air can user serviceable. now, if they did what Manitou did with their ISX-6 in terms of spring behavior and damping....


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

Are there pics of any of other forks?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

gwillywish said:


> why not just make it removeable like rockshox did, carry a 3 mm wrench and you got it you know


Or just make it fall out like Manitou, Marzocchi, and RS have all designed in the past.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

that cowan with the four cross is a sweet looking combo


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

wow they made some big changes in the graphics.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*.*

The graphics SUCK! :madman: :madmax:


----------



## marticarving (Aug 4, 2006)

Give a look to the entire fork line here:
http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=2583


----------



## t66 (Jan 20, 2004)

*get over the graphics*

Unless Zocchi starts paying me to ride their forks or at least gives me their stuff for free, the stickers come off b4 installing anyhow:thumbsup:


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

those graphics look sweet in my opinion heheh. awesome forks, the crown shape definitely looks bolder too. yeah put me down for an 888 wc :thumbsup:


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

im already planning on the 66 SL. but i wonder what the "auto" is for in "auto hi-lo compression adjust"


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

its good to see that they finally realized that the back-of-the-lowers cable routing was bogus and syuck it on the front. looks nice


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

no more z1? :sad:


----------



## tarantola (Apr 14, 2006)

some pictures:

888 series









66 series









55 series


----------



## djamgils (Oct 23, 2006)

auto Hi-lo speed means that with one knob you can adjust both.

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/3048/size/big/cat/
read the text with RC3.

when will they be in the stores?


----------



## adamus (Jan 4, 2007)

wow they are beatiful! any Dirt Jumper od 4x photo?


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

They look like crap, I am glad I bought the 07'. The only ones which look o.k. are the black ones, all the rest are ugly ducklings.


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

sorry to resurrect an old thread but, those forks are f-in bogus! they all look like wanna-be totems.


----------

